

How to Develop an App Business - techieinafrica
http://www.iafrikan.com/2014/09/30/app-development-business/

======
Fourkeys
I would be interested to see the numbers behind the case for always deploying
to iPhones first, especially around the point made on rich people having
iPhones and poor people not having them.

